# Vape Club - New e liquid range



## VapeGrrl (17/11/16)

We have a new e liquid range in stock:





There are 4 awesome flavours available:

*“BiggOh’s *
‘Strawberry Lemon Cake’ tasting dessert flavour”

*Carnival Delite*
"a smooth "merry go round" of flavours that will keep you guessing and wanting more"

*H2O Melon Candy*
The perfect blend of watermelon and candy.

*Grape Blast*
Grape sorbet with a pleasant icy cool hit

Find them here


*


*

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (17/11/16)

VapeGrrl said:


> We have a new e liquid range in stock:
> 
> View attachment 75486
> 
> ...


I'm a sucker for branding @VapeGrrl , can we see some pictures of the bottles?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer (17/11/16)

Do they contain alcohol?

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (22/11/16)

No they do not contain any alcohol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (22/11/16)

Here are some pictures

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (19/12/16)

Does the Vape Club in Henley on Klip stock all the different flavour brands and the new ones?


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (19/12/16)

What are the opening hours for the Vape Club Henley on Klip shop?


----------



## MartinDC (23/12/16)

Dear Lindsay, Jaco and the team at Vape Club,

We want to take the opportunity to extend our Heartfelt Thanks and Appreciation for all that you have done to assist in giving 
Reaver’s VapE-Liquids the much needed support and exposure into the Local Vaping community and market.

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and We definitely all look forward to a Mutually Beneficial and Prosperous Year ahead in 2017.






Thanks again and God Bless
From Kyle, Martin and the Family...


----------

